

High-quality, open-source fonts - jlangenauer
http://www.theleagueofmoveabletype.com/

======
samdk
If you're going to use these for @font-face embedding, Font Squrrel's @font-
face generator (<http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fontface/generator>) is by far
the easiest way to get it to work across platforms and browsers.

------
trebor
They've got a much nicer selection of fonts since the last time I looked. Well
done!

------
junkbit
I like the look of Sorts Mill Goudy, bags of character (npi)

